# Help needed, artist/painting identification



## Elliot (Jul 18, 2018)

We have had this painting for a little less than 15years now and rescently rediscovered it in the attic. I believe it is a water coulour. Unfortunately I have no idea of the artist name or anything about the painting or it’s value. It appears to have a set of initials reading JM and a set of numbers reading 290/500, possible link it’s edition? Any information would be grately appreciated . 

Thanks Elliot


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

There is a big chance for the fact, this is a "serial printed" fork from any artist and the 290/500 show this is exactly the 290th piece from the 500 pieces certified serie. Because the Gallery's mark is still on the backside, you should try to contact with them (if they still existing).


----------

